# Jenny Jürgens nearly naked @ Traumschiff



## choose (19 Mai 2011)

Schöne Studie, mit Grayscale-Auflichtung. Wunderbar, so lieb ich es, wenn man die Konturen sieht und in sich aufnehmen kann.

Und so ein Bauchnäbelchen als zentrale Blickstelle – mon Dieu.

Was für ein Traumschiff das noch mal war – ich hab es aus meinem Archiv gezogen, es dürfte 2001, Bermudas sein. Um Korrektur wäre ich dankbar.




uploaded.to - where your files have to be uploaded to 54,15 MB


----------



## Punisher (19 Mai 2011)

Jenny ist in der Versenkung verschwunden, Speck im Knast


----------



## Celebs_fan2011 (19 Mai 2011)

und Nackt ist Unsichtbar...


----------



## Bobby08 (10 Apr. 2012)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Rambo (20 Mai 2012)

Ich sehe da nicht viel! Danke fürsBild!
:thumbup:


----------



## tschery1 (20 Juli 2014)

:crazy: Ein Vollblutweib! :thx::thx:


----------

